

Ask HN: Pay for a skill-testing based recruitment service?  - dinnu

I'm talking about a service kind of like interviewstreet.com, that helps weed-out bad hires by testing them for their sills and help you find people whose skills match those that you are looking for.<p>Would you actually pay for something like that?
======
franze
one part of what a recruitment agency does, but as a web-based service?

as an employer: no, either the application, the CV and a quick google search
convinces me and the person gets an interview, or not.

as an employee (which i had been in the past): a company which sends me to a
stupid online test is probably not the company which i want to work with
anyway.

but:

do it anyway, and solve the issues mentioned above.

------
ig1
Plenty of companies do, but it's a trade-off on the false negative front.

